# Differences between sausages??



## dougmays (Nov 16, 2011)

Ok as someone who cooks alot, knows a decent amount about foods and recipes, i feel alittle dumb not knowing this...and it's something i've wondered for YEARS!

What is the difference between sausages....ok broad question...but "breakfast sausages" which i think are the same as "Italian sausage" and kielbasa (sp?) have never suited me proper...usually i'll eat one link and i'll feel a little sick to my stomach or just plain wont each another.

On the other hand "hickory smoked sausage" that you buy at the store (johnsonville and other popular brands) i absolutely love!  For some reason the before mentioned "types" of sausages have a tangyness (for lack of a better term) that i dont like.  This type of sausage does not have that.

Also what is summer sausage? is that another term for pepperoni? because i also love this kind! 

most sausages are pork (unless you specifically buy turkey) correct? so is it all about the spices and herbs? Maybe it's the "Italian" or "herby" flavor i do not like and maybe i like the kinds with less "seasoning"

ok not sure if my ramblings made sense but this has been a burning question on my mind for atleast 20 years haha


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 16, 2011)

dougmays said:


> Ok as someone who cooks alot, knows a decent amount about foods and recipes, i feel alittle dumb not knowing this...and it's something i've wondered for YEARS!
> 
> What is the difference between sausages....ok broad question...but "breakfast sausages" which i think are the same as "Italian sausage"Nope, different spices but they are both FRESH Sausage...meaning no Cure or Smoke added  and kielbasa (sp?)The most common form available in Megamart IS Cured and Smoked...so Different from the other two with A Lot more Garlic in the Mix...  have never suited me proper...usually i'll eat one link and i'll feel a little sick to my stomach or just plain wont each another.
> 
> ...


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 16, 2011)

Sounds like JJ has you covered.


----------



## shoneyboy (Nov 16, 2011)




----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 16, 2011)

What JJ said


----------



## fpnmf (Nov 16, 2011)

Hey Doug!!

  The summer sausage that I brought was venison and pork with an AC Leggs mix and smoked with hickory. Fairly simple.

Here is a great site that lists lots of different recipes and why they taste like they do!!

http://lpoli.50webs.com/index.htm

  Craig


----------



## venture (Nov 16, 2011)

JJ gave you excellent info and Craig sent you an excellent link.

The sausage trail is long and winding, but it sure is a fun trip.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## dougmays (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks JJ....

so i guess my preference is Cured and Smoked haha

when i said tangy that was just a bad word choice...not spoiled.  maybe i'm mildy allergic to a certain ingrediant in those types of sausges that i do not like...beacause the taste gets to me and i feel a little sick in my stomach when i eat it...even italian sausage on a pizza hut pizza. haha

great info here!


----------



## dwolson (Nov 16, 2011)

I recommend Michael Ruhlman's book Charcuterie.  I think he does a pretty good job exploring the basics of the craft.


----------



## boykjo (Nov 16, 2011)

dougmays said:


> Thanks JJ....
> 
> so i guess my preference is Cured and Smoked haha
> 
> ...


If your talking pizza hut sausage or store bought then you must never had good sausage...... I'll pm you with some ideas.......

Joe


----------



## aceofspd (Nov 19, 2011)

Watch for MSG. There are, at least, 10 different names for MSG, so do a search. I have the opposite problem. I think the nitrates nauseate me.


----------

